# What size wire for above ground swimming pool pump



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

#14 Romex, and 15 amp breaker. ??


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

if you want to use a 20 amp breaker, you'll need #12.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

can't be romex as it will most likely be a wet location.


----------



## hpp58 (Feb 28, 2008)

And insulated ground.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> can't be romex as it will most likely be a wet location.


hmm, so true! :blush:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

It have to be in the conduit for pool pump motour useage and you have to use #12 awg size indivual conductors { THHN/THWN } black , white et green and it must have a GFCI breaker or receptale and you will have to bring the bonding conductor as well if your local code do require it.

2 speed pumps you will need a timer for this to control the speed of the motour.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AndyinAtl (Mar 22, 2009)

Why does he have to use #12 wire? Why couldn't it be a 15A circuit?


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

It has to be on a 20 amp circuit with individual conductors, which includes inulated ground. A timer needs to be installed control the time the pump is going to run. Pools are designed to filter all water in a 6-8 hour turnover rate. The time requirement is part of the Model Energy Code. 
Some areas want the pump to run only during off peak time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

AndyinAtl said:


> Why does he have to use #12 wire? Why couldn't it be a 15A circuit?


He HAS to use #12 because the code specifically requires it. 
He HAS to use a 20A circuit because this is one of the few residential circuits considered "continuous" in the eyes of the code. 
The portion of the wiring that is inside the house can be regular NM cable, but once the circuit penetrates the outside wall of the house it MUST be insulated conductors in conduit. 
The cord for the pump cannot be more than 3' long, and must be #12 minimum. 
If the receptacle for the motor will be near the pool it cannot be less than 5' from the pool wall.
If it is between 5' and 10' from the pool wall then it MUST be a twist-lock receptacle.
Then there is pool bonding, which is different from grounding.
I could go on....

Also, there are a few changes in these codes recently. We would need to know what code cycle the OP is working under to be accurate. 


There are SO many codes involved with wiring pool equipment that folks ignore or don't bother following. They are there for a reason. 
This is one of the key reasons you see so many free used pools. Folks put up a pool and never bother to do it right. Then when they go to sell they are forced to either do it right or get rid of the pool.


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> The portion of the wiring that is inside the house can be regular NM cable, but once the circuit penetrates the outside wall of the house it MUST be insulated conductors in conduit.


This only applies to above ground pools


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

NJMarine said:


> This only applies to above ground pools


You really think so? Have a code section to support this?

I should clarify, this is for one family homes ONLY.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

_*II. Permanently Installed Pools
680.21 Motors. 
(A) Wiring Methods.* The wiring to a pool motor shall comply with (A)(1) unless modified for specific circumstances by (A)(2), (A)(3), (A)(4), or (A)(5). 
*(4) One-Family Dwellings.* In the interior of dwelling units, or in the interior of accessory buildings associated with a dwelling unit, any of the wiring methods recognized in Chapter 3 of this Code that comply with the provisions of this section shall be permitted. Where run in a cable assembly, the equipment grounding conductor shall be permitted to be uninsulated, but it shall be enclosed within the outer sheath of the cable assembly. _




No worries, I got it for you.
There is no reference to above or below ground, only "Permanently Installed Pools".


----------

